# 7 weeks no fetal pole. Do I have a chance??



## WTBmyBFP

I had a seventh week ultrasound yesterday and the nurse practitioner couldn't find the fetal pole. My HCG levels were still progressing correctly (the clinic couldn't or wouldn't give the actual numbers), but I am pretty concerned. The nurse told me as if it was a sign of miscarriage, but they just want me to come back in 7 days for another scan. 

Has anyone else had this where bubs is hiding on a 7 wk transvaginal ultrasound but ended up happy and healthy later?

I'm really needing a pep talk.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bump


----------



## JaydensMommy1

If you were off by dates it can take a little while. Is that possible? Ther are many women on here that have been through your situation with a good outcome. Fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: It is always hard to tell things definitively with scans in the first few weeks - so even being off by a few days could impact things majorly with so much growth happening.

Sending positive thoughts and :hugs: your way!


----------



## amjon

I went for my first U/S and 7 1/2 weeks. They only did an external scan and told me I only had a sac and was 5 weeks (not possible). I went for another scan elsewhere 3 days later and they had no problem finding the embryo with both external and internal scans. They dated me right where I should be then.


----------



## skris4

At 7 weeks my doc couldn't find mine. At 9 weeks she found it. Praying things turn out well for you.


----------



## amommy

was it an internal exam? and honestly what the others said can happen, I hope you get good answers!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thank you for the help ladies. As of Friday my HCG levels were right on track according to my obgyn office. I go in for my follow up scan tomorrow morning after my night shift at work. I'm pretty nervous, but I intend to ride out whatever happens naturally. I'll be sure to post further when I have it.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Unfortunately baby has decided to go to heaven. *Mom needed a grandbaby to warm her soul. *Should be there in the next two weeks.*


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs:

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Cuffy

Thinking of you at this terrible time, big hugs to you sweetie x


----------

